# Vice Stop For Mill



## xman_charl (Aug 26, 2016)

base is 3/8 plate

cap screws are 1/4x20

make repeat cuts a snap ! !




base




Charl


----------



## dlane (Aug 26, 2016)

Did you bend your calipers?     And jaws are fixed, I must be missing somthing, I would think the stop is not very ridged "springy" , If it works for you it's all good. This is the contraption I came up with


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 26, 2016)

I like your flexible caliper
Randy


----------



## srfallsallot (Dec 6, 2019)

dlane said:


> Did you bend your calipers?     And jaws are fixed, I must be missing somthing, I would think the stop is not very ridged "springy" , If it works for you it's all good. This is the contraption I came up with
> View attachment 134674


I made one very much like this. Both rods are threaded and have locking nuts. works great. Easy to make.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 8, 2019)

xman_charl said:


> make repeat cuts a snap ! !



'I'm not sure if this was meant as a pun or not , but you'll get an A+ for repurposing tools .


----------



## higgite (Dec 8, 2019)

And it measures around corners! And a great back scratcher! I love multitasking tools! Good job, Charl!

Tom


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 8, 2019)

I need a dimensioned drawing.   SolidWorks file would be great.


----------



## srfallsallot (Dec 8, 2019)

IPT files not allowed? What is?


----------

